# Budget Soundsystem



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ich will mir ein 5.1 Soundsystem kaufen, mein Budget ist auf ca 300€ begrenzt.
Hat jemand Empfehlungen? 
Mir wurde bisher dieses:

http://www.amazon.de/Onkyo-HT-S3505...04648894&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=Onkyo+HT+S3500

nahegelegt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2014)

MUSS es 5.1 sein? Du könntest in Stereo was deutlich besseres bekommen. Ansonsten gibt es da kaum was besseres für den Preis, wo du auch so viele Dinge anschließen kannst. Ich nehme mal an, dass nicht nur der PC dransoll?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> MUSS es 5.1 sein? Du könntest in Stereo was deutlich besseres bekommen. Ansonsten gibt es da kaum was besseres für den Preis, wo du auch so viele Dinge anschließen kannst. Ich nehme mal an, dass nicht nur der PC dransoll?



Es sollte schon 5.1 sein, für Kopfhörer ist stereo ok, bei einer Anlage geht es für mich gar nicht.
Naja die PS3 vlt noch, aber eigentlich nur der PC.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2014)

Du könntest auch das hier nehmen Logitech Z906 5.1 Lautsprechersystem THX und Dolby: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   bei dem Onkyo zahlst Du halt nen richtigen Receiver mit, den Du gar nicht brauchst, wenn Du nur den PC und vlt. die PS3 anschließen willst. bei dem Logitech kannst Du aber auch PC und PS3 anschließen, also ohne Umstecken. Und es kann sein , dass der Sound nicht schlechter ist.  Dir geht aber dann um Games? Denn für Filme: ist zwar "nett", wenn der Sound auch von hinten kommt. Aber es sind auch in Actionfilmen gar nicht so viele Sachen, die von hinten zu hören sind,  so dass ich in DEM Fall bei so einem Budget lieber guten Sound, dann halt nur von vorne nehmen würde als mäßiges Surround   Aber wenn es um Gegnerortung usw. geht, dann nimm ruhig 5.1


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du könntest auch das hier nehmen Logitech Z906 5.1 Lautsprechersystem THX und Dolby: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   bei dem Onkyo zahlst Du halt nen richtigen Receiver mit, den Du gar nicht brauchst, wenn Du nur den PC und vlt. die PS3 anschließen willst. bei dem Logitech kannst Du aber auch PC und PS3 anschließen, also ohne Umstecken. Und es kann sein , dass der Sound nicht schlechter ist.  Dir geht aber dann um Games? Denn für Filme: ist zwar "nett", wenn der Sound auch von hinten kommt. Aber es sind auch in Actionfilmen gar nicht so viele Sachen, die von hinten zu hören sind,  so dass ich in DEM Fall bei so einem Budget lieber guten Sound, dann halt nur von vorne nehmen würde als mäßiges Surround   Aber wenn es um Gegnerortung usw. geht, dann nimm ruhig 5.1



Wenn man sich so in Foren durchliest, sagen immer alle man solle sich zuerst n receiver holen, deswegen habe ich das Modell mit Receiver genommen, gibts auch ohne: http://www.amazon.de/Onkyo-Lautspre...9208&sr=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=Onkyo+HT-S3505+5.1
Konnte aber nicht rauslesen, wozu die Dinger eigentlich gut sind 

Ich weiß noch nicht ganz ob 5.1 oder nicht. Bei Kopfhörern kann man ja noch 5.1 simulieren, bei Boxen geht da gar nichts 
Ausserdem ist meine Soundkarte Xonar DG nicht sehr potent also von super speakern habe ich auch nichts.

Bei 2.1 würde ich mein Budget drastisch senken.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2014)

Für ne "richtige" Anlage sollte man einen AV-Receiver nehmen. Für "richtige" Hifi-Boxen braucht man halt einen Verstärker. An den kann man mehrere Soundquellen anschließen, der verstärkt dann die Ströme, die den Ton darstellen, und schickt den Strom an die Boxen, damit deren Membranen schwingen und die Töne erzeugen. Bei nem PC-Boxenset ist halt ein kleiner Verstärker einfach nur bereits mit eingebaut, bei 2.1 / 5.1 meist im Subwoofer - dafür kannst Du da aber dann idR maximal 2 Dinge anschließen. An einen richtigen Verstärker aber eher 4 oder UND auch richtig große Boxen. Ein Receiver wiederum ist einfach nur ein Verstärker, der auch ein Radio eingebaut hat. und dann gibt es halt auch AV-Surround-Receiver - das sind Verstärker mit Radio, die nicht nur Stereo, sondern Surround können, also 5 Boxen versorgen können plus nen Anschluss für den Sub.

So ein AV-Receiver hat dann im Gegensatz zu einem Stereoverstärker vor allem auch Eingänge für digitale Quellen, da Du so Surround mit nur einem Kabel übertragen kannst. IdR mind 2x HDMI und auch 1-2 mal SPDIF koaxial oder optisch.

ABER nen AV-Receiver brauchst Du an sich nur, wenn du entweder wirklich hochwertige Lautsprecher betreiben willst, die nicht "nur" pro Stück 100€ kosten, ODER wenn Du sehr viele Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen willst. Ansonsten reicht aber auch das Logitech-Set.

Wenn Du aber vorhast, in absehbarer Zeit mal "Heimkino" nutzen zu wollen, also auch mal Lautsprecher für 150-200€ Stückpreis aufwärts anschaffen willst, dann solltest Du einen richtigen AV-Receiver nehmen. Nur: der bei dem Onkyo-Set wird absolutes Einstiegssegment sein - an sich sollte man eher allein für den AV-Receiver 250€ oder mehr ausgeben.


Wegen Deiner Soundkarte: die ist doch gar nicht schlecht - natürlich würdest Da sehr gut merken, dass zB ein Stereoset für 300€ besser klingt als einSurroundset für ebenfalls 300€. und falls Du Surround nutzen willst: da würdest Du den Receiver oder das Logitechset sicher digital verbinden, und da spielt die Soundkarte dann eh gar keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juli 2014)

hast du Empfehlungen im stereo Segment (Preis bis 300)? Wieso ist bei Digital die Soundkarte unerheblich?


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren das für 280€ gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0006HBCL8/ref=ox_ya_os_product_refresh_T1

Ist mittlerweile anscheinend aber veraltet. Grundsätzlich spricht meiner Meinung aber nichts gegen so eine Anlage von Logitech wie das Z906.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Juli 2014)

Habe mir (viele) Testberichte durchgelesen und bin auf diese Auswahl gekommen.
Was haltet ihr davon? Ich kenne mich nicht aus, kann bei vielen nicht mal sagen ob sie einen optischen Eingang haben oder Klinke oder für PS3 kompatibel sind etc. Auch mit Fachtermini wie Watt, MFC etc kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Links mit meinen Bedenken.

Sony BDV-E4100 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkinosystem (1000 Watt, 3D, W-LAN, Bluetooth, NFC) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
Lüfter sollen wohl sehr laut sein?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BG6YQLQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
Auch lauter Lüfter, Sony Problem?
Corsair SP 2500 Lautsprecher-System aktiv: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
2.1
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002FEP644/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2SJNEUBX9W4KT
Lautes knacken des subwoofers, wenn kein Bass (Relais schaltet auf stand by)
Onkyo HT-S3505 5.1 Heimkinosystem (HD-Audio, 3D Ready, 4x HDMI, 100 W/Kanal) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
Der selbe (?) mit Receiver.
Logitech Z906 5.1 Lautsprechersystem THX und Dolby: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Das von euch vorgeschlagene Logitech Modell, gibt aber anscheinend viele "Montagsmodelle", die nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

Das z906 ist quasi der Nachfolger zum z5500.

@SturmiS: 

1) bei den Sony-Teilen ist ja auch noch BluRay-Player, das zahlst Du dann ALLES mit auf Kosten der eigentlichen Boxen-Qualtät...    zudem sind bei solchen Sets manchmal gar keine Anschlüsse für andere Geräte mehr vorhanden ^^ oder nur einer, dann müsstest Du immer mal umstecken

2) Das Corsair wäre für den Preis ein sehr gutes Stereo-Set. 

3) das Onkyo SKS HT 528 sind NUR Boxen, da brauchst Du noch einen AV-Receiver.  

4) zu dem Onkyo-Set mit Reciver hab ich ja schon was gesagt.

5) falls man ein Montagsmodell erwischt, hast Du selbstverständlich Anrecht auf einen sofortigen Tausch. Und was heißt "viele" ? Wie viele Kunden haben das Problem? Wieviel Prozent wären das dann? Beachte, dass Leute viel eher eine Meinung schreiben, wenn etwas NICHT okay ist - wenn also sagen wir mal 5% von DEN Leuten, die auch eine Meinung schreiben, dieses Problem haben, sind es vermutlich effektiv nicht mal 1% ALLER Käufer, die das Problem haben.

Allgemein muss man bei negativen Meinungen IMMER bedenken, dass das bei Problemem oft nur Einzelfälle sind oder auch grad bei Sound-Produkten oft absoluit subjektive Meinungen, die den Preis NULL beachten. Da gibt es Leute, die VIEL zu viel erwarten. Wer ne 2000€-Hifi-Anlage im Wohnzimmer hat und dann ein 200€-Booxenset fürs Büro kauft, der wird mit dem Boxenset natürlich eine massive Verschlechterung sein - solche Leute meckern dann gerne, wie schlecht die Lautsprecher sind, selbst wenn das 200€-Boxenset das beste ist, was man bis 300-400€ bekommen kann... 



Ich würde von den oben genannten das Onkyo mit Receiver nehmen ODER das Logitech Z906, wenn Du Surround willst. Bei dem Onkyo könntest Du vöt sogar später mal bessere Boxen nachrüsten, sofern die Leistung der Receivers reicht, und du hast mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten. Du musst aber schauen, ob Du den PC auch ohne HDMI digital damit verbinden kannst. Analog, also mit 3 Steckern, geht es nicht. 

Bei Stereo ist das Corsair für den Preis sehr gut, oder auch das hier Caseking.de    oder was auch ginge: zwei von denen KRK RP5 RoKit G3  plus nen Volumeregler Fostex PC-1 black  und Kabel, dann bist auch bei unter 300€. Da hast Du zwar keinen Subwoofer, dafür stellen solche Boxen aber den Rest viel viel klarer dar und haben natürlich trotzdem auch Bass, nur nicht ganz so tief wie mit Subwoofer. Bei günstigem 2.1 / 5.1 hast Du wiederum sehr kleine Boxen, die sehr schlecht sind, und der Subwoofer "haut rein", übertönt alles - das macht zwar Eindruckt, aber wenn man dann den Vergleich zu ordentlichen normalen Boxen hört, dann sagen die meisten, dass sie lieber etwas weniger Bass haben wollen und dafür nen sehr guten Sound als nen mittelguten Sound mit nem "satten" Bass


----------



## harte-ware (23. Juli 2014)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen, wobei ich ggf. sogar das Logitech vor das Onkyo stellen würde. Habe mich letztens auch in dem Bereich mehr informiert, weil ich mir ein neues Soundsystem zulegen wollte. Zum Logitech findet man wirklich viele gute Berichte im Internet und auch die Kunden, die das System haben sind hellauf begeistert.
Ich meine es ist kostentechnisch zwar an deiner oberen Grenze, aber das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Alleine die Headunit, wenn man sie denn so nennen soll, ist ein echter Mehrwert wie ich finde. 
Achso und das System hat auf der Website DeinTestsieger.de sogar Platz eins im Premiumbereich geholt. Platz zwei und drei sind etwas günstiger, sprechen mich aber nicht so sehr an.

Gruß
Hart


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Juli 2014)

Habe mir http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004PGM9KY/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum gekauft, hat mich aber vom Sound nicht überzeugt. Zu unscharfe Mitten und Höhen und der Bass ist so wummig wie eine von diesen Kiddie Anlagen in VW Golfs und übertönt damit Mitten/Höhen stark. 

Dann hab ich mir Corsair SP 2500 Lautsprecher-System aktiv: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör geholt, hellauf begeistert. Klare Mitten/höhen, Bass klingt schön übertönt den Rest aber nicht. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der mehr Wert auf Sound legt und weniger auf Bumm, Bumm


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2014)

Jo, das hatte ich ja auch genau so beschrieben   ist ja auch klar, da du beim Z906 durch den Preis halt Boxen hast, die pro Stück nicht viel wert sein können. Aber es gibt Leute, die das so mögen bzw. halt vorher auch nur 30€-Boxen hatten und DANN "begeistert" sind. 

Grad dass der Bass bei "billigeren" Systemen oft auch übertrieben ist, hat ein Kumpel von mir sogar auf sehr hohem Niveau erlebt: der hatte 20 Jahre alte Standboxen für seine Hifi-Anlage, von denen er an sich immer begeistert war und die auch "nicht billig" waren (damals ca. umgerechnet 300€/Stück). Jetzt verdient der seit einer Weile sehr gut und hat sich zwei neue Standboxen zum Stückpreis UVP 1200€, im Laden 800€/Stück geholt, und er ist total begeistert, weil die alles noch klarer darstellen und einen SEHR satten Bass haben, der aber KEIN bisschen "wummert" oder "dröhnt" - er meint, dass er mit den alten Boxen bei gefühlt weniger Basserlebnis schon ein Dröhnen hatte, wegen dem er den Nachbarn zu "liebe" den Bass dann zurückdrehte - das Problem hat er nun nicht mehr.


----------

